# Cookbook review section?



## pinarello (May 3, 2002)

Has anyone seen a site that reviews just cookbooks, and the reviewers are cooks?
would be great for chef talk.

I hate the amazon reviews, they are so often wrong.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

We've got that covered here


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Maybe we need to help Nicko out and send him our reviews of ones we have. Would that be possible -- both operationally and legally?


----------



## pinarello (May 3, 2002)

Can we add our own reviews and books to the list?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Why not?!? Isa is the resident ChefTalk book guru. She scribes reviews as well as adds some of the recipes. Really helpful in making book buying decisons. Check out some her past posts for some great perspective.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You're making me blush Jim. :blush:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Me??? I did that? I wasn't even tryin'.


----------

